# my new baby



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

She's a cutie patootie!! a little doll! 
as far as name ideas... hmmmm 
Here are some of my fave's

Piper
Libby
Toto (dh suggested that, he thought it was brilliant lol, I think it's cute)
Chicklet
Mia
Tia
Ruby
Lacy
Suri (means Princess)

Best of luck with your new baby!! :clover:
and congratulations!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, she is precious! Such a sweet little face. I'm sure it won't be long before you find the right name for her.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a little darling!!! you got any themes that you like to go with?


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Majorly cute!!!! :heh:


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

She is adorable.

Namewise...I always think cute little toy dogs should have larger than life names...I don't know why...like JackieO or Delilah or Priscilla.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Very cute, she's so tiny next to the tea pot!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Her fuzzy face is adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She is adorable. I'm sure you can't wait to get her into your own home, have fun!!


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

What a doll baby! Waiting is so hard!!!!! I know I'm doing it right now...and going crazy!!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness what a cutie!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh...she is fabulous! I just love the photo with her next to the tea pot. My husband laughed when I showed it to him. Good luck with naming her. We find it sometimes comes easy and sometimes it is a long process to find the perfect name. But they never grow up being called 'hey dog!' LOL
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Totally precious.
She looks like a Poppy to me.


----------



## LovePoodles (Aug 11, 2009)

She is so tiny and cute!!!! Adorable!


----------



## weyweyjenn (Aug 14, 2009)

*so lovely!*

She is soooo cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Vicky 

I think i know you from the Chihuahua Forums, i got my first poodle about a month ago, although shes a lot bigger than your girl, as shes a standard 

I think your little ones adorable, i really like the names Ebony and Raven x


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I just met a little wee black poodle on the weekend and her name was Pebbles! I thought it was the cutest name ever and thought of you!! 
Have you decided on a name yet? How long till you get her?


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

What about tic tac??:heh:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Shereen said:


> What about tic tac??:heh:


love it


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

very cute......

i always like 'people' names for dogs, dont ask me why, i have no idea.


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi my littlest toy girl is called Fifi, Fi for short 'the fifinator' when she is up to no good, her mum is called Kitty, grandma is Dolly. Just a few suggestions! Just addes a piccy of Fifi at around 5 months looking sweet, (evil lurks within).


----------

